# Timeline software



## crhoades (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm looking for a powerful yet simple timeline software. I already have the one that comes with Bibleworks 5.0. From what I can tell it lacks one feature that I'm looking for. Multiple categories. In other words I would like to have categories based on topics such as science, politics, philosophy etc as well as topics based on people and also geography (United States, Europe, etc.)

My goal is to start compiling a world chronology as I read. I want to look at people, events etc. from a variety of perspectives. I could set up a spreadsheet to do this but I would like the ability to chart it as well.

Here's a for instance.

I could take Calvin's 1559 edition of the Institutes.

I would like to list it under the categories:
Calvin, John
Geneva
Reformation
Europe
Literature
Theology

etc. Thoughts? Solutions?


----------



## blhowes (Dec 19, 2005)

Chris,
Can you give an example of the kind of chart you'd like to make? 
Bob


----------



## crhoades (Dec 19, 2005)

What I'd like to do is have a comprehensive World History timeline. Capturing all people, events, eras, topics, books, etc. I'm beginning to think that I'm asking for too much. If I wanted to look at the 1500's in world history I would like to view it broke out by country, person, by books published, by invention etc. or just a regular timeline chronologically. Flexibility and heirarchy are key. The closest thing that resembles what I want to do (and where I got the idea) is Bibleworks timeline utility and sample. It just isn't as robust as I want. I don't have BW on a computer with an internet connection presently so I can't upload one. Can anyone help me out on that one?


----------



## blhowes (Dec 19, 2005)

Do you have MS Access? That'd be a good one to use to collect the data and it looks like you could use it to create charts from the data that you queried.

Here's what it says in the Access help file:

Create a chart
In most cases, you use the Chart Wizard to create a chart. The Chart Wizard will determine from the data you specify whether it should display data from all fields in one global chart, or whether it is more appropriate to show a record-bound chart, so that when you move from record to record you see a chart that represents only the data in the current record. However, if the Chart Wizard creates one global chart, and you want a record-bound chart, you can link the chart to a specific record.

I don't have the chart wizard installed now, and have never tried it, but it might be something to check into.

[Edited on 12-19-2005 by blhowes]


----------

